# Ansco B2 Speedex Jr



## oriecat (Feb 21, 2005)

Does anyone know much about these?  I just got one, and I had a couple questions and I cant find much online.  I'm just curious what the shutter speed is (or is supposed to be).  And my two dials on the top don't match so I'm wondering if one is a replacement.  I have seen two pics online and one had matching dials and the other didn't.  Also, the way the dials turn, I would have to load on the right and spool to the left.  Is that right?  It seems really weird.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

Something definitely sounds strange with that setup.  I wish I were more familiar with this model but I'm not.  I keep waiting for someone else to weigh in here, Orie.  

Did you talk to the seller beforehand?   Any hints on its prior functionality?    :scratch:


----------



## oriecat (Feb 22, 2005)

No, I didn't ask any questions about it.  I got it at keh.com when I ordered some negative carriers to file out, and it was listed as a bargain for $16 and it sounded cool, so I risked it.   I think it looks like it'll work ok, it's just odd so I wanted to ask first.  I will probably just have to give it a try.


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> No, I didn't ask any questions about it.  I got it at keh.com when I ordered some negative carriers to file out, and it was listed as a bargain for $16 and it sounded cool, so I risked it.   I think it looks like it'll work ok, it's just odd so I wanted to ask first.  I will probably just have to give it a try.


Bet you could call them over there and get someone to chat with you about it.   They're pretty good folks over there.   Just tell them what you're seeing and see what they toss out.


----------

